# anyone heard of David Garrett?



## jaydenhoward87

i've recently discovered this new artist named David garrett and hes AMAZING!!!!!!! he's an extremely talented violinist (fastest violinist in the world) and his album is called Virtuoso… check him out, and tell me if you guys like him !!


----------

